# Seat Leon Cupra



## myles20vt (Jul 30, 2004)

Anyone drive one?? Anyone driven one? What do you think? A strange one to be raised on TT Forum I know but ....what the hell. [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Anyone want one?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## myles20vt (Jul 30, 2004)

I dont know... do they...... 
I will give two answers. On first read of the reply, I thought .....Sarcasm. So, a friend owned a 225 TT and it had more rattles than mine, my dasboard warps less in the sun, I can tweak mine safely to the same levels of performance as the TT 225 weith enough in my pocket for ice creams for the family. I can transport my family in the Leon, and I like it :evil:

Second read, perhaps naively, I thought... friendly reply, so here goes. This is my tilt at owning anything like a TT, with the compromise of family transport, and I like it. So does anyone want one? I would recommend one, but not the after service.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

myles20vt said:


> I dont know... do they......
> I will give two answers. On first read of the reply, I thought .....Sarcasm. So, a friend owned a 225 TT and it had more rattles than mine, my dasboard warps less in the sun, I can tweak mine safely to the same levels of performance as the TT 225 weith enough in my pocket for ice creams for the family. I can transport my family in the Leon, and I like it :evil:
> 
> Second read, perhaps naively, I thought... friendly reply, so here goes. This is my tilt at owning anything like a TT, with the compromise of family transport, and I like it. So does anyone want one? I would recommend one, but not the after service.


Hi Myles

Welcome to the 'Other Marques'. Ignore the previous response, if you do a search on his posts in this room, you will see he is just a badge sNOB that is still under a poor mis-guided illusion that the TT is still a good stylish car! :?

Personally i think the Seat Leon Cupra R is a cracking value car for the money! 225bhp standard TT engine, with the same performance tuning options, virtually the same handling, and a specification to die for!

All for Â£17k!  

Incredible Value for money!

Cheers


----------



## myles20vt (Jul 30, 2004)

Aaaaaiiieeee, what was worried about. I own the 180 Cupra. Still, its not a bad car by any means, and for another Â£500 I can have 220bhp and a good level of torque!! One day, when the wife stops looking at the bank statements!! I like TTs dont get me wrong, but in this day and age, we all need to be finding value for money wherever it be!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Paulb has a diesel Cupra. I was very impressed with it when I saw it. As Kev says the value is extremely good.


----------



## 225 (Aug 3, 2004)

Evening all. Though I would pop in and say hello to you TT guys and girls. I own a Leon Cupra R 225 and am very happy with it, good spec, performance and all for a good price IMO. For the money there was nothing that comes close really.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

225 said:


> Evening all. Though I would pop in and say hello to you TT guys and girls. I own a Leon Cupra R 225 and am very happy with it, good spec, performance and all for a good price IMO. For the money there was nothing that comes close really.


actually the RenaultSport Megane and the Honda Civic Type-R probably come quite close for the money...


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Hi Myles
> he is just a badge sNOB that is still under a poor mis-guided illusion that the TT is still a good stylish car! :?


Thanks Kev but isn't this a "TT "forum or has everybody like you moved on to another marque and hence takes every opportunity to slate the TT which is what this forum is all about. Has it degenerated into a forum for other people to just come on here and goad the remaining true TT enthusiasts?

excuse my jest but you have obviously had a humour transplant at some point it was only meant as banter!!

As a moderator please ban me now because i find you rude, ignorant and you bring nothing but negativity to this forum period!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I think the Leon is, as already suggested, stonking good value, quick, well built, practical and a smart choice Golf alternative.

However it still has that rough engine compared to say the CTR, but that is a reasonable trade off for the torque advantage, which is important for road driving if you are transporting family etc.

I don't know how VAG are really doing in their declared mission to make Seat a Spanish Alfa Romeo, hiring Alfas previous stylist was first step...


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

As scoTTy says, I have a Leon Cupra TDi. Only had it 3 months but it has done 8000 miles already. I have to say that I am very pleased with it and it is loosening up nicely now... It's comfortable, quieter than my old Mondeo ST220 estate and is giving about 46 to the gallon (compared with 26 in my Mondeo!)

Interior is pretty squeak free, after a remap it is now giving 197 bhp and 302 lb-ft so it is pretty nippy and it feels not disimilar to my TT to drive (joys of shared platforms I guess). It isn't the most involving car (but that isn't what I want for 30k+ miles a year).

Would I buy one again? Absolutely...


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

The current LCR is a great car and very good value for money. The new Leon, from the pictures I have seen, is an absolute minger of a car. What the hell happened over in Spain????? The Toledo is worse.

I hope they can make the new Cupras look half decent which is going to be a tough job given the base shape, otherwise we will lose a very credible player in the hot hatch category :x


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

www.fast-autos.net/seat/03seatcuprar.html

Found this, does as said looks excellent value for money! One thing suprised me tho' is that it delivers the same BHP as the TT but is a fraction slower 0-60. I thought it would be much quicker being lighter?

:?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> www.fast-autos.net/seat/03seatcuprar.html
> 
> Found this, does as said looks excellent value for money! One thing suprised me tho' is that it delivers the same BHP as the TT but is a fraction slower 0-60. I thought it would be much quicker being lighter?
> 
> :?


Traction off the line with a quattro should be better, and maybe it is geared slightly differently too...


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

A rarely mentioned feather in the cap of the LCR are the Brembo 4 pot brakes which come as standard. I admit they don't carry quite the same pub bragging rights as bhp and 0-60, but very noteworthy in my book.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Steve_Mc said:


> A rarely mentioned feather in the cap of the LCR are the Brembo 4 pot brakes which come as standard. I admit they don't carry quite the same pub bragging rights as bhp and 0-60, but very noteworthy in my book.


Agreed. Can you see what is poking out from behind my RAYS alloys?


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Am very tempted by a Cupra R. The Greek Dealership currently gives four years free insurance and four years free service with every car! Very very tempted, since the TT is already 3 years old...
Only drawbacks are looks, FWD, and all my friends said what? a Leon? and started laughing! :? 
Oh, yes and brembos, Seats and Wheels are a plus!


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Agreed. Can you see what is poking out from behind my RAYS alloys?


So you share parts with a Seat then? (you can see where I'm going with this can't you :wink: )


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Steve_Mc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed. Can you see what is poking out from behind my RAYS alloys?
> ...


Downhill fast? :lol:


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Downhill fast? :lol:


Faster than you, slowcoach :wink:


----------



## myles20vt (Jul 30, 2004)

I didnt expect this much of a response. Nice. Thank you all, and DigimeisTTer, I am not on the forum to slag TTs, I was actually on here to buy a DV007p!! I now have one, but liked the look of the adult conversation so much I decided to take part. I raised the neg points that I have seen first hand on a TT to just show that anyone can slag anyones car, it aint big it aint clever, and rest assured after that exercise, I feel no need to repeat it.
As for 0-60, the LCR would find it difficult to transfer 225bhp to the road, whereas the TT drive makes it easy.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

No problem Myles, opened my eyes too


----------

